# duravanes vs. blazers



## Sighting In

I don't know how well they tune with broad heads, but the blazers have always worked well for me. Give them a shot. I am sure they work well, though, there are tons of people who use them with plenty of success.


----------



## countryboy173

I use the smaller duravanes for my 3D arrows, but I would suggest going with the Blazers. As sighting in said a lot of people use them, and im sure they will work well.


----------



## N7709K

Blazers are nice, but they are very stiff. I would go to 3"(2.8" actually to meet nasp atandards) easton diamond vanes. I have no difference in drop between arrows fletched with blazers and ones fletched with diamond vanes. There is no extra win drift either. Also blazers, atleast the old ones, had a tendancy to fall off, unless glued really well.


----------



## N7709K

I would also look at the new 3" fusion vanes.


----------



## NMYoungGun

Well i cant find arrows that are fletched with these vanes so can anyone reccomend a good fletching jig?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Blazers have always worked great for me.


----------



## HuntLions_94

i shot blazers and the 2" fusion vanes they both shoot good outta my rig. but i liked the blazers a little better. But this isnt a true comparison bcuz when i switched to fusions i also put a arrow wrap on and i dont like wraps.


----------



## N7709K

Can't go wrong with a bitz for fletching.


----------



## bowmender

I dont think you will find any accuracy differences between Blazers and Predators.
Blazers are a little higher profile sometimes causing contact issues.


----------



## Mathewsju

I personally use blazers. They are stiff and ultra quiet. I've never had to tune a broadhead to my bow using them, and I'm lethal out to 65 yds. They are a little higher profile, but unless you're going to be stacking 6 arrows in a single spot, they are great. Also very durable.


----------



## Bowhunter500

Blazers have made my groups sooo much tighter since i had switched.. 

And i was always confident with my shot because i knew exactly how my arrow will fly now. Get em!


----------

